# The Ferrar Fenton translation of the Bible



## Mayflower (Jun 1, 2009)

Is anyone familair with the The Ferrar Fenton translation of the Bible ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have one but have not read all the way through it. I disagree how he changes the order of some verses in the books. You might be reading a familiar passage then something else is juxtaposed into it's place. He also rearranges the NT order. Same with the old. Having said that I enjoy reading out of it because it's so different though I do not agree with everything he believed in obviously. If you can get your hands on a copy go for it. I plan on reading all the way through it next year. Doing the Moffatt this year.


----------

